# Mirco Worms/ Vinegar Eel Cultures



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am preparing to set up a couple cultures of live food for my fish/animals. I am going to start with micro worms and vinegar eels. I was thinking originally of ordering a culture online but I figured I would ask you guys in the GTA if you knew anyone here selling/sharing either of these cultures. I have a pretty good idea of how I am going to set up but I also wanted to know if any of you guys have some tips/advice?

Thanks!!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just got an order in of a microworm culture the other day from ebay, dirt cheap and the culture is working, but I am in Kingston but lets you know the ebay ones do work.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have Micro Worms, Vinegar Eels, Grindal Worms and White Worms. Right here in Burlington which is part of the GTA.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I second Bwhiskered's cultures...I got some vinegar eels, and microworms and mine are all still going great. Saved my baby rams....thanks Charlie!


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

Bwhiskered said:


> I have Micro Worms, Vinegar Eels, Grindal Worms and White Worms. Right here in Burlington which is part of the GTA.


Do you ever sell/ship cultures?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry I don't ship cultures.


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

Bwhiskered said:


> Sorry I don't ship cultures.


that's ok. Thanks though!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I have micro, Walter & Banana worms. I also have the Vinegar eels. 

For P/U in TO at Royal York & Bloor area or Mississauga at 401 & WC. 

PM if interested.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have some microworms as well.. and I deliver for costs.


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

I just ordered some off of aquabid. I'm so stoked. Thanks though!


----------

